# 6 kittens Chirk Wrexham, can you help?



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

We were called last week to ask if we could help with a feral mother and her 5 kittens that was hanging around MC Donald's in Chrik Wrexham. We starting to find a rescue placement for the mother and kittens and then asked to borrow a trap from the local CPL. The CPL agreed to lend us a trap as they hadn't the time or man power to trap them themselves.For the last few days we have trapped the mother which was spade yesterday and got 4 kittens. We discovered there was another kitten to be caught and found that the mother cat and kittens were not ferals at all and so now we are looking for another rescue placement for them. The mother cat has probably sadly been abandoned as she can not lap up enough of the attention she has been being given in her foster home.
Sadly over night last night someone has stolen the trap door  We no longer have a trap and will lose the £50 deposit we had to give to the CPL to borrow one of their traps We are very very worried for the safety of the last 2 kittens to catch as one had an injured paw and bite marks on them. also with winter just around the corner we really really need to catch them sooner rather than later. If anyone has a trap we can have please pm me so we can help these poor babies. If you don't have a trap but would be willing to give a little towards the cost of a new trap then our paypal address is [email protected]

Index page • Animal Lifeline UK


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I am happy to say that we got a man to make us another trap door and the CPL were pleased with the new door so gave us back our £50 deposit


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

We have now been called to say the missing kitten has been spotted just out side MC donalds we aren't sure if its a hoax or not but are not taking any charges, so have sorted out a volunteer team to go down there and try to trap it, Fingers crossed we can get it this time


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Just one kitten left to re home now


----------



## abcsa (Nov 12, 2010)

I am pleased to say that mum (Dee) is doing very well in her new home, the 2 kittens who have been rehomed are also doing great.

The 2 remaining kittens have now been reserved. :thumbup:


----------

